# SCAR



## tomahawk6 (3 Nov 2006)

SCAR is the new modular rifle selected by the Special Operations Command. Below is a video demonstration.

http://mfile.akamai.com/21772/wmv/gannett.download.akamai.com/21772//streaming/wmv/101806scar.asx


----------



## KevinB (3 Nov 2006)

T6 -- any idea if funding has been freed up?

I know FN designer Clint Lynch from his KAC days -- I'm impressed by SCAR -- but not sure if it is worth the $ tag


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Nov 2006)

SOCOM has funded it, I can look it up to see if there is more info available. I guess I misposted. Congress has given SOCOM $2m to begin operational testing of SCAR.

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-2165951.php


----------



## Trinity (3 Nov 2006)

Very cool


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Nov 2006)

looks like fun


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Nov 2006)

The Army is looking for a replacement for the M16/M4 but for some insane idea doesnt want to buy SCAR. If the Army went in on the buy the price would drop I would think.


----------



## Petard (3 Nov 2006)

I find it interesting they also have a stand alone attachment for the grenade launcher.
The option could give soldiers something to quickly convert to non-lethal launcher if need be, and could make trading the resource more easier within the section.
yes?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (3 Nov 2006)

Well, out of curiosity does anyone here kno why the XM-8 project was cancelled? The program had every rifle able to be changed and used as every type of weapon needed with a quick *click and snap*.
I would think that it would be very cost effective when you can use parts from any gun to repair any gun.


----------



## KevinB (4 Nov 2006)

XM-8 was a wobbly piece of crap.
  I have about as much respect for the PEO Soldier guys pimping that POS as I do CF CTS...

SCAR is an end user derived system and unlike HK and the XM-8, FN is doing user trials with different members of USSOCOM.
Tango Down is building the lowers for FN (out of polymer) to keep the costs low.

Every one I know that has shot the recent versions has been happy with them.


----------



## Lerch (6 Nov 2006)

Damn that GL goes on quick. Never did I actually watch the video but that seems like it would be extremely easy to maintain.


----------



## solidarnosc (6 Nov 2006)

I 've read that the SCAR should cost about the same as a M4/M16 so price probably won't be the problem if that information is correct. For the price of one F22 they can replace 10.000's of M4's with SCAR if they want to.


----------



## KevinB (6 Nov 2006)

http://www.dtic.mil/ndia/2006smallarms/2006smallarms.html



Cost of an indivual weapon is a misnomer -- the cost of the assorted accessories - weapon racks, lesson plans etc...


----------



## SoF (7 Nov 2006)

SCAR kinda reminds me of the xm8 with a touch less plastic....er polymer.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Nov 2006)

The competition is the HK 416 and 417 series of rifles, which is essentially an improved upper receiver for the M-16/M-4/C-7 family of weapons. The gas tube venting gas directly to the bolt carrier is replaced with a short stroke gas piston (similar to the FN-C1 from the last Ice Age, but actually derived from the HK G-36).

I had a chance to handle the SCAR, HK 416 and XM-8 at AUSA last year, and the fact the HK 416 was in essence a C-7 made it immediately familiar and easy to use. The XM-8 was impressive to look at in a movie prop kind of way, and the SCAR reminded me of the C-1, but that really only speaks to me, new soldiers would see it as a new weapon (which it is, the resemblance to the C-1 is very superficial, and fall apart under closer scrutiny).

If I was to choose, I would probably go for the HK 416 solution on a logistics and training basis. People who have fired these weapoons will have their own opinions, of course.


----------



## TCBF (7 Nov 2006)

"but actually derived from the HK G-36)."

- And others before it: 

"Because ArmaLite has sold Stoner's patent for direct gas operation to Colt, the Stoner Weapons System used a piston-operated gas impingement system, though Stoner himself believed direct gas operation was the ideal method for firearms." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugene_Stoner

Plus: 

"ArmaLite sold the rights to the AR-15 rifle to Colt and began the development two new rifles. The AR-16 was a 7.62 mm counterpart to the AR-10, and the AR-18 was the 5.56 mm counterpart to the AR-15. The design of the AR-18 is mainly credited to Armalite's chief designer at the time, Arthur Miller.

Overall, the new designs were much more conventional than previous ArmaLite designs. They were immediately criticized for their appearance. At the time, crude sheet metal and welded components were frowned upon in the use of service rifles. However, such construction proved to be a sign of things to come, as it promised signicantly reduced production costs. Moreover, the gas piston operation of the AR-18 proved much more resistant to fouling than that of the earlier AR-15 and M16 rifles." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AR-18

And Korean K1/K2 etc...

Tom


----------



## Lerch (11 Nov 2006)

What mags does the SCAR take? Are they the STANAG type or it's own?


----------



## brihard (13 Nov 2006)

STANAG 30rd 5.55 mags. The 20rd 7.62 I believe is a proprietary magazine, but I cannot find information with regards to whether it's still STANAG compatible.


----------



## NL_engineer (13 Nov 2006)

Brihard said:
			
		

> STANAG 30rd 5.55 mags. The 20rd 7.62 I believe is a proprietary magazine, but I cannot find information with regards to whether it's still STANAG compatible.



5.56 NATO (not 5.55 I assume it is just a typo) , and 7.62 NATO.


----------



## KevinB (14 Nov 2006)

there is no STANAG 7.62mm NATO mag.
NATO had the M-14, the FN, and the G3 so no mag stabdard was reached.

The M16 mag is the STANAG in 5.56mm


----------



## Jay4th (14 Nov 2006)

There wasn't even a standard for FAL 7.62mm x51 mags between the different countries making them..  Perhaps they should standardize M14 mags as stanag for 7.62mm.  No highjack intended, just a thought.


----------



## KevinB (14 Nov 2006)

Hk has a polymer mag from the Hk417 that they may make a good case for being a better mag than the M14mag


----------



## ArmyRick (18 Nov 2006)

The video was interesting, its too bad we dumped money in the C7A2 (So far i am not really impressed with it). 

If only the CF waited a couple of years for something better like SCAR...


----------



## wannabe SF member (18 Nov 2006)

Speaking of that do JTF 2 or the special operation regiment have a special weapon or is the the standard C7?


----------



## Lerch (18 Nov 2006)

From the pictures I saw on Combat Camera, CSOR is training with C8A2's...as for JTF2, pictures have shown MP5's and C8's, and there was that news report about P90's.


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Nov 2006)

Do a search, that's why the function is there.


----------

